# Taking Align Probiotic



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm going to begin taking Align probiotics. It says to only take 1 capsule a day. Shouldn't it be 2?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Moving to the probiotics forum.For what it is worth, I think Align is one of the few probiotics where they tried different dosages in the clinical trials and I though the dosing on the label is exactly what worked in the clinical trials. Most probiotics have never been tested so there is no way to know what the right dose is.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiDo what the it says on the tin to start with and if you feel that you can take another cap after a couple of weeks when you have settled in to it, go for it. it is almost impossible to overdose on probiotics so it wont harm you. but taking huge amounts straight off the bat may make you feel a little unwell for a while.CheersIan


----------

